# What is this hose?



## Cooperman (May 18, 2005)

Just out of curiosity...

When I look down towards the bottom of the engine in the area between the air filter, fuel filter and the brake fluid master cylinder there is a hose connected to the engine and in the case of my car, the other end isn't attached to anything else. I couldn't find anything about it in the Haynes repair manual. Just curious as to what it is. Hopefully there's a picture below that shows it. The yellow circle is where the hose attaches to the engine and the red circle is the end that isn't attached to anything.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

that hose is actually attached to the trans, it is not supposed to be connected to anything. i actually dont know for sure what it does but im sure it has something to do with getting some air/maybe vaccum into the tranny.


----------



## Cooperman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks! I just noticed it last night and thought it looked strange so was curious as to what it was.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, the infamous hose question. i used to see this question at least once a month... its a vent hose. thats all it is. it lets the pressure of the tranny (normal trans operation creates a positive pressure) get out of the tranny without blowin out the axle and shaft seals.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

I was wondering what that hose was for, I've been wonderin about for about 4 years now, i now i know. time to celebrate. :cheers:


----------

